# can I use GE windows and doors I silicone to re-seal my tank??



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

the question is in the title.


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

As long as the silicone is pure acetic acid silicone with no additives yes you can use it. GE is a very good brand of silicone. Question is why bother while there are very good silicones specific for aquarium use.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

No problem, even if the silicone is rated for electronics (no acetic acid emitted during curing).


----------



## net (Mar 27, 2007)

I have used "GE Silicone II window&door clear" for many years with no problems.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

What I have always used is GE Silicone I. Stock number GE012A.


----------



## net (Mar 27, 2007)

I am curious, dose anyone know the difference between S1 and S2? I have never compared the two.


----------



## Dracolique (May 28, 2007)

Not sure what the difference is, but here is some more corroborating evidence that you can use it for your aquarium: I used it to seal my 250 gallon long, and have had no problems for 7 months.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

I used the GE 1.
Make sure to use masking tape to make your edges crisp. You'll need to take the tape off as soon as you've smoothed it out with your finger or whatever.

The type II "kitchen and bath" has additives like fungicides. There is some question as to what this does in the aquarium. The general idea is that its a bad thing.

Read the label carefully, "Door and window" is the type I. It'll say "not for aquarium" but lots of people do. Its tons cheaper than the aquarium brands.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Looking at the directions for type I and type II, they both indicate -not for aquarium use.

Have you considered GE RTV108?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/11699-sealant-aquarium.html

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-yourself-aquarium-projects/37361-diy-glass-tank-silicone-safe.html


----------

